# Windy system



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Recently I've been suffering from lots of excess wind, which I know is common with people with IBS, except that this pain isn't in my bowels, its in my stomach, as in right underneath my rib on the left hand side. The pain can be quite severe, it comes on with eating but can also spread to my back at times - does anyone else get this and have you found any way of stopping this?I suffer mostly from IBS-C, and have to take Dulcolax daily to have a bowel movement. I also suffer really badly with nausea and with a lot of indigestion, coupled with a full stomach - my appetite's all over the place, where sometimes I feel uncomfortably full after only a full mouthfulls of salad and other times I'm starving and then eat the wrong thing. I take domperidone for the nausea which increases the rate at which the stomach empties, so wondering if the pain is caused by that? I have tried decreasing the amount of windy foods in my diet to as little as possible but I still get this problem. I suppose what I'm really wanting is reassurance that this is normal!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe it's stomach cramps, as listed on the side effects of the medication you take?Domperidone:SIDE EFFECTS: Headache, dizziness, dry mouth, nervousness, flushing, or irritability may occur the first several days as your body adjusts to the medication. Trouble sleeping, stomach cramps, hot flashes and leg cramps have also been reported. If any of these effects continue or become bothersome, inform your doctor. Notify your doctor immediately if you develop: chest pain, slow/fast/irregular heartbeat, swelling of the feet or ankles.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks nowandthen,Never attributed the stomach cramps with the Domperidone as I've been taking it for quite some time now, the stomach cramps are definitely much better on it than before but still enough to keep me doubled over in pain for a day when they happen and makes it difficult to get much food in as the pain becomes really intense but that's living with IBS I suppose!


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

em_t said:


> Recently I've been suffering from lots of excess wind, which I know is common with people with IBS, except that this pain isn't in my bowels, its in my stomach, as in right underneath my rib on the left hand side. The pain can be quite severe, it comes on with eating but can also spread to my back at times - does anyone else get this and have you found any way of stopping this?I suffer mostly from IBS-C, and have to take Dulcolax daily to have a bowel movement. I also suffer really badly with nausea and with a lot of indigestion, coupled with a full stomach - my appetite's all over the place, where sometimes I feel uncomfortably full after only a full mouthfulls of salad and other times I'm starving and then eat the wrong thing. I take domperidone for the nausea which increases the rate at which the stomach empties, so wondering if the pain is caused by that? I have tried decreasing the amount of windy foods in my diet to as little as possible but I still get this problem. I suppose what I'm really wanting is reassurance that this is normal!


My immediate thoughts about the pain under your ribs was acid reflux related, I tend to get it at night if I eat too late, especially if its been rich or have over indulged. Sitting upright until it passes seems to work for me and the odd acid tablet can help ease things. I've had dom-p before and didn't personally associate it with the acid painWith regards to the wind, I'm always windy and not really found much relief, though mint tea seems to help calm things sorry. Do other members of your family suffer? Mine seems to be hereditory, got the wind from my mums side and the IBS from my dads side, my insides were doomed I think from day one! I can totally sympathise as my system seems very similar to yours! My appetite is like a yo-yo at times, much to frustration of my partner, who just thinks its because I'm worrying about my weight! Dulcolax combined with movicol and the senokot is my friend lately, had a fall at work last week so been taking pain killers but has glued me right up


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey whiteelephant,I know, wind is such a nightmare ... problem with me is it never really leaves my system, so I'm just in pain for hours until it finally settles. Today it feels like my stomach is in spasm, had lots of air noises coming from it but then when I eat I'm in astonishing pain, even when I drink! I know my mum gets awful wind but at least with her it leaves her system, embarrassing for her but at least she gets some relief! There's no IBS in my family but ulcerative colitis does run in it, with a number of family members affected - had colonoscopies done to confirm it isn't that, plus wouldn't be suffering from constipation if it was!Been on the Movicol too, though find it takes A LOT of it to work on me and then I'm left with astonishing cramps - before my GP agreed to put me on Dulcolax, I had to do this disimpaction treatment a number of times where you have to drink 8 sachets mixed in a litre on water for a number of days and then finally decided that I have quite severe constipation - you don't say lol! Its frustrating about the appetite thing, my weight hasn't really been affected, but it has in the past as the constipation leaves me feeling sick and bleh! Must give the old peppermint tea a go again, only thing I find is it gives me really bad indigestion, but don't know which is worse at this stage! Just want to feel like eating a proper meal, snack all day, which makes things easier but never really sit down and eat a proper meal I totally sympathise with the painkiller thing, I've heard they're awful for constipation, which is why I don't touch them! Won't even take ibuprofen for period cramps anymore because it glues me up, plus anytime I've been on antispasmodics, Mebeverine, Spasmonal or Buscopan its done the same so just wait it out with a hot water bottle! If only alcohol worked on my stomach, I'd be getting drunk every night but alas it also makes things worse Are you still taking Domperidone, how does it work for you? Its been the only thing that gets rid of my nausea, just wish there was something I could take that would work as well on my bowels


----------



## GAgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Has your Dr ever suggested an antisposmodic for the stomach cramps? I've been on Hyoscyamine for a while and it helps with the cramps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

em_t said:


> Recently I've been suffering from lots of excess wind, which I know is common with people with IBS, except that this pain isn't in my bowels, its in my stomach, as in right underneath my rib on the left hand side. The pain can be quite severe, it comes on with eating but can also spread to my back at times - does anyone else get this and have you found any way of stopping this?I suffer mostly from IBS-C, and have to take Dulcolax daily to have a bowel movement. I also suffer really badly with nausea and with a lot of indigestion, coupled with a full stomach - my appetite's all over the place, where sometimes I feel uncomfortably full after only a full mouthfulls of salad and other times I'm starving and then eat the wrong thing. I take domperidone for the nausea which increases the rate at which the stomach empties, so wondering if the pain is caused by that? I have tried decreasing the amount of windy foods in my diet to as little as possible but I still get this problem. I suppose what I'm really wanting is reassurance that this is normal!


Hi em_t,I too, get the excess wind in my belly. Sometimes I can feel or hear it moving around randomly, or when I move around, or when I massage my stomach I can feel and hear it moving around. It is really annoying and can quickly turn a "good day" into a more uncomfortable one. I get the back pain, and sometimes it almost feels like kidney pain. I also feel it under my ribs, and sometimes I can push my stomach in and out and hear/feel air bubbles. Dulcolax can sometimes make it worse, and sometimes the Dulcolax actually helps because if I have a good run with the dulcolax, it helps clear enough out so that I don't have as much gas.But I wanted to tell you that I tried taking Reglan for the 2nd time yesterday, and I got a lot of wind from it, and not the kind of wind that comes out - the kind that is just stuck in there. I occasionally felt like I had a cramp one would get when running. So I am wondering if it could have been caused by the Reglan - I know domperidone is different but they both basically cause the stomach to empty faster. So maybe the food is a little under-digested and it is irritating the small intestine? Do you have the wind when you don't take the domperidone?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey AliKaye,How's the Reglan working for you? Think the pain's definitely acid reflux related, have been suffering a lot with it recently, which is a pity because the things that tend to help my constipation make it worse! The pain can be excuciating though, the other day I could barely breathe because my stomach was so sore on the left hand side! Have been really bad with the constipation again recently - was unable to urinate earlier it was so bad and woken up with nausea in the middle of the night and was really bloated but unable to pass wind! Finally got relief this morning but now feeling ill after lunch, here's hoping its not impaction again!Sorry for the bit of a rant there ... yeah I get lots more gas with the domperidone but the reduction in nausea is a bonus for me so well worth putting up with! Have you had any news about the Sitz marker test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

em_t said:


> Hey AliKaye,How's the Reglan working for you? Think the pain's definitely acid reflux related, have been suffering a lot with it recently, which is a pity because the things that tend to help my constipation make it worse! The pain can be excuciating though, the other day I could barely breathe because my stomach was so sore on the left hand side! Have been really bad with the constipation again recently - was unable to urinate earlier it was so bad and woken up with nausea in the middle of the night and was really bloated but unable to pass wind! Finally got relief this morning but now feeling ill after lunch, here's hoping its not impaction again!Sorry for the bit of a rant there ... yeah I get lots more gas with the domperidone but the reduction in nausea is a bonus for me so well worth putting up with! Have you had any news about the Sitz marker test?


Hi em_t,So sorry you aren't feeling well lately! I think the Holidays always make things tougher. I am home from college for our winter break, and I thought I'd be able to relax more and it would help my stomach, but for some reason my stomach seems worse!The Reglan did help my nausea and I had zero acid reflux after eating/drinking, but it made my stomach extra noisy all evening and into the next morning, and I felt really tired after I took it. I don't think I will take it every day but if I have a few days where the reflux/nausea is bad, then maybe I'll try it again. I think the side effects are just too scary for me to take it daily if the it isn't really working any miracles. If it helped my constipation and bloat I'd take it in a heartbeat!I start taking the capsules for the sitzmark test on January 1st, and I go in on the 6th for the x-ray and a few other tests. I'm nervous about it because I'm worried that I'm running out of tests and options and I just want some answers. I am hoping I can just enjoy the holidays, I've really been in a funk since I came home, I'm used to always being in class or working on projects or going to work, and now I don't know what to do with myself so I end up sitting around all afternoon focusing on my stomach instead of being productive. I really need to snap out of it!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

AliKaye said:


> Hi em_t,So sorry you aren't feeling well lately! I think the Holidays always make things tougher. I am home from college for our winter break, and I thought I'd be able to relax more and it would help my stomach, but for some reason my stomach seems worse!The Reglan did help my nausea and I had zero acid reflux after eating/drinking, but it made my stomach extra noisy all evening and into the next morning, and I felt really tired after I took it. I don't think I will take it every day but if I have a few days where the reflux/nausea is bad, then maybe I'll try it again. I think the side effects are just too scary for me to take it daily if the it isn't really working any miracles. If it helped my constipation and bloat I'd take it in a heartbeat!I start taking the capsules for the sitzmark test on January 1st, and I go in on the 6th for the x-ray and a few other tests. I'm nervous about it because I'm worried that I'm running out of tests and options and I just want some answers. I am hoping I can just enjoy the holidays, I've really been in a funk since I came home, I'm used to always being in class or working on projects or going to work, and now I don't know what to do with myself so I end up sitting around all afternoon focusing on my stomach instead of being productive. I really need to snap out of it!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey AliKaye,Hope the Reglan continues to provide you with some relief! Just went to my GP today and they suspect I have another blockage so have to take the Movicol (aka Miralax) disimpaction treatment! If you have an impaction do they make you do this in the States? Its basically like the prep for the colonoscopy taken until the blockage finally clears your system, but its so brutal! I just can't believe they can't operate or do an enema in hospital or something - I was pleading with her not to have to take it again because I'm already in so much pain but she says its the only solution! This is like the 6th or 7th time I've had to do this and I'm still waiting to see a gastroenterologist!I know what you mean about the holidays, my symptoms always get worse around that time and even over weekends - think its being around friends and family more and having food pushed on me, really dreading Christmas this year truth be told! But giving myself plenty of things to do, plus lots of nice walks planned to try and take my mind off things! 1st January's a very appropriate date for the Sitz marker test, let's hope the New Year brings you some joy with your symptoms!


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

em_t said:


> Hey whiteelephant,I know, wind is such a nightmare ... problem with me is it never really leaves my system, so I'm just in pain for hours until it finally settles. Today it feels like my stomach is in spasm, had lots of air noises coming from it but then when I eat I'm in astonishing pain, even when I drink! I know my mum gets awful wind but at least with her it leaves her system, embarrassing for her but at least she gets some relief! There's no IBS in my family but ulcerative colitis does run in it, with a number of family members affected - had colonoscopies done to confirm it isn't that, plus wouldn't be suffering from constipation if it was!Been on the Movicol too, though find it takes A LOT of it to work on me and then I'm left with astonishing cramps - before my GP agreed to put me on Dulcolax, I had to do this disimpaction treatment a number of times where you have to drink 8 sachets mixed in a litre on water for a number of days and then finally decided that I have quite severe constipation - you don't say lol! Its frustrating about the appetite thing, my weight hasn't really been affected, but it has in the past as the constipation leaves me feeling sick and bleh! Must give the old peppermint tea a go again, only thing I find is it gives me really bad indigestion, but don't know which is worse at this stage! Just want to feel like eating a proper meal, snack all day, which makes things easier but never really sit down and eat a proper meal I totally sympathise with the painkiller thing, I've heard they're awful for constipation, which is why I don't touch them! Won't even take ibuprofen for period cramps anymore because it glues me up, plus anytime I've been on antispasmodics, Mebeverine, Spasmonal or Buscopan its done the same so just wait it out with a hot water bottle! If only alcohol worked on my stomach, I'd be getting drunk every night but alas it also makes things worse Are you still taking Domperidone, how does it work for you? Its been the only thing that gets rid of my nausea, just wish there was something I could take that would work as well on my bowels


Hello, sorry for delay in replying, my health has taken another nosedive..I've never needed the 8 sachets of Movicol thankfully, though think that is to do with fear of the results as well! I know what you say with the indigestion vs wind pains, weighing up what is worse!! Am not taking Domperidone anymore, though have a few tablets left for emergencies!Though I've unfortunately had to take a lot of painkillers for the last few days, which despite the Movicol is starting to glue me up, and its not gonna get better...I ended up in hospital over the weekend, and after lots of unpleasant tests, it turns out I have some weird benign tumour, next to my heart and main artery... I hardly ate for 3 days, which made the wind even worse and had awful ibs cramps to contend with too. Not been a fun week







Am off to GP again this afternoon, as the pain is doing my head in, literally. Though at same time have a fear of getting bunged up


----------

